# got permanently deactivated! can i reapply?



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

got permanently deactivated! can i reapply? if so how long do i need to wait. i went to my uber local office none of them can give me an answer. all they say is that i cannot get reactivated at this time..i can tell on their face they are telling me im ban 4 life.

if they do they will email me and let me know..but they never let me know the time frame.

deactivated reason : high cancellation
uber account now shows REJECTED

"Thanks for reaching out. I do understand where you are coming from regarding this. I am afraid our decision to discontinue the partnership underwent a thorough investigation. We did appreciate your valued partnership and wish you good luck in your future endeavors."

i get same generic email msg everytime i ask how long i need to wait for reapply


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

There is hope because I have first hand seen drivers deactivated then reactivated for various reasons (Lack of drivers in the city, Talked to community manager, begged / pleaded / offer sexual favors to the CSR ( Just playing )). Pick 1 or all and see what happens (Don't pick the last one.)


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

If you have other options, I'd RUN to them. However, I do understand if Foober is your only income stream at the moment that it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> If you have other options, I'd RUN to them. However, I do understand if Foober is your only income stream at the moment that it might be worth a shot.


RUN? what do u mean by run


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

If it's possible you might want to try Lyft or juno if they're in your town. If there's an uber office in your town i would suggest talking to them (if it's possible). Getting canned responses from uber is par for the course. Goodluck on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Dang said:


> RUN? what do u mean by run


Run = move your legs in succession as fast as you can toward any desired destination...such as a sprinter does in a competitive race. I don't see where the confusion lies.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Dang said:


> got permanently deactivated! can i reapply? if so how long do i need to wait. i email support and went to local office none of them can give me an answer. all they say is that i cannot get reactivated at this time..if i do they will email me and let me know..but they never let me know the time frame.
> 
> deactivated reason : high cancellation
> uber account now shows REJECTED
> ...


You can rest assured they appreciated your valued partnership even if they showed you the door. You've got that warm sincere goodbye from Uber to always cherish if nothing else.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Dang said:


> RUN? what do u mean by run


He means grab the other employment option if you have any. If you're as hopeless as most of us then you can keep wasting your time begging,pleading,dealing with equally hopeless CSRs. Sorry to hear about the deactivation. Focus your precious energy on something more rewarding.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang said:


> got permanently deactivated! can i reapply? if so how long do i need to wait. i went to my uber local office none of them can give me an answer. all they say is that i cannot get reactivated at this time..i can tell on their face they are telling me im ban 4 life.
> 
> if they do they will email me and let me know..but they never let me know the time frame.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe you can join your "friend " who you said yesterday got deactivated for similar reasons, and use your Range Rover with the $1300 tires in a livery service. Oh wait, do you suppose maybe the pax complained about that Rolls Royce ride? Good thing you paid for those tires with one week's work!


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Well, maybe you can join your "friend " who you said yesterday got deactivated for similar reasons, and use your Range Rover with the $1300 tires in a livery service. Oh wait, do you suppose maybe the pax complained about that Rolls Royce ride? Good thing you paid for those tires with one week's work!


it was photop shop and trolling


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

but i did got deactivated cuz my ping was like 20 min away most of the time


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Why're you explaining all this here? We're Foober minions just like you and don't have the power to change a thing on your behalf. Sorry!


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Why're you explaining all this here? We're Foober minions just like you and don't have the power to change a thing on your behalf. Sorry!


yea just wanted to see since i havnt seen any 1 got that got deactivated and wait for few month and reapply would work.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Dang said:


> got *permanently* deactivated! can i reapply?


*per·ma·nent*
(pûr′mə-nənt)
_adj._
*1. *Lasting or remaining without essential change.
*2. *Not expected to change in status, condition, or place. *3*.existing or intended to exist for an indefinite period: a permanent structure.
*4.*not expected to change for an indefinite time; not temporary: a permanent condition. I wish I could tell you otherwise,however,this is what it means.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dang said:


> got permanently deactivated! can i reapply? if so how long do i need to wait. i went to my uber local office none of them can give me an answer. all they say is that i cannot get reactivated at this time..i can tell on their face they are telling me im ban 4 life.
> 
> if they do they will email me and let me know..but they never let me know the time frame.
> 
> ...


You were deactivated due to a high percentage of cancellations? What would you say was the percentage of rides you accepted and then canceled?

Also, out of curiosity, what is your driver rating?


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> You were deactivated due to a high percentage of cancellations? What would you say was the percentage of rides you accepted and then canceled?
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, what is your driver rating?


accept all ping cancel 80% of them

20% acceptance rate lol

but i try to tell them i learn my lesson they dont offer me a class or a 2nd chance...i guess its ban 4 life...rip


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

Dang said:


> accept all ping cancel 80% of them
> 
> 20% acceptance rate lol
> 
> but i try to tell them i learn my lesson they dont offer me a class or a 2nd chance...i guess its ban 4 life...rip


"We wish you good luck in your future endeavors" is corporate speak for, "Tell your story walking, chump." Find something else to do.

80% cancel rate huh? Maybe at your next job, you might try actually doing the job you're hired to do. Lol.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

J1945 said:


> "We wish you good luck in your future endeavors" is corporate speak for, "Tell your story walking, chump." Find something else to do.
> 
> 80% cancel rate huh? Maybe at your next job, you might try actually doing the job you're hired to do. Lol.


yup too old to work actually =) just gonna retire


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Dang said:


> yup too old to work actually =) just gonna retire


Good. Retiring will work better for you than uber.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Aren't you the guy driving 150 hours a week and pulling in $1500? If so, ho lee ***.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

DANG, Dang! You're still keeping this thread going?


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> DANG, Dang! You're still keeping this thread going?


not really just watching a movie and chilling and replying..then poop and repeat.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang said:


> it was photop shop and trolling


???


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Dang said:


> not really just watching a movie and chilling and replying..then poop and repeat.


Um....thanks for sharing your dookey schedule with us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Banished from Uber forever . . . . .

Nevermore.


----------



## Holla (Feb 26, 2016)

No disrespect but I'm shocked that they let your acceptance rate drop to 20%... Didn't they email you a warning?


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Banished from Uber forever . . . . .
> 
> Nevermore.


yup gonna miss it


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Holla said:


> No disrespect but I'm shocked that they let your acceptance rate drop to 20%... Didn't they email you a warning?


yea but i told them it was the rider that cancel but they still dont care


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang said:


> accept all ping cancel 80% of them
> 
> 20% acceptance rate lol
> 
> but i try to tell them i learn my lesson they dont offer me a class or a 2nd chance...i guess its ban 4 life...rip


So you wind up completing only 20% of trips offered, but made $1300 to pay for your tires in one week? Pretty amazing!
Maybe you should be posting in "Stories," as practice for your new career writing fiction.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> So you wind up completing only 20% of trips offered, but made $1300 to pay for your tires in one week? Pretty amazing!
> Maybe you should be posting in "Stories," as practice for your new career writing fiction.


i just posted that for fun i dont even spend on anything except $20 oil

it was just a joke..yea i like to write fictional story that make people get piss..but i heard juno is gonna be huge maybe might need to try it


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang said:


> i just posted that for fun i dont even spend on anything except $20 oil
> 
> it was just a joke..yea i like to write fictional story that make people get piss..but i heard juno is gonna be huge maybe might need to try it


Pretty thin excuse for being a liar.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Pretty thin excuse for being a liar.


O-.-O liar liar pants on fire


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

That's a truly awful cancellation rate so I highly doubt they're going to reactivate you.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

thehappytypist said:


> That's a truly awful cancellation rate so I highly doubt they're going to reactivate you.


what if i reapply after 1 year will they forgive me?

and should i just make new profile and everything new or just tell them i was once deactivated


----------



## Banditjump (May 23, 2015)

Dang, are you deliberately being obtuse? You "told them it was rider"? And you are perhaps not aware that even with all their (many) faults, you were working with a technology company? It didn't cross your mind that, given how much importance they attach to acceptance, declination, cancellation and completion rates, your "telling them it was the rider", just might not fly?

Perhaps deactivation, (or "retirement"), along with your wildly implausible vehicle choice, combined with your propensity to spend nearly twice as much on equipment for that vehicle as is readily available in the marketplace, may just be the best thing that ever happened to you?

One might suggest you cease wondering if reactivation is possible, and instead focus on your burgeoning creative writing skills? One has the sense you may be more successful in those endeavors, as it's breathtakingly clear that rideshare, as you chose to practice it, was a non-starter.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

sum ting wong if you got deactivate. Always look at the passenger app. if you are the only car on the app. just log out until other cars pop up. them log back in. don't ever be the only car in an area. this is how you avoid request twenty minutes away.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

yea log out for a few minutes. you wont get pinged. and they will probably reactivate you in a few days. there is this guy in Dallas that has been deactivated at lease 3 times..


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

uberguuber said:


> yea log out for a few minutes. you wont get pinged. and they will probably reactivate you in a few days. there is this guy in Dallas that has been deactivated at lease 3 times..


?? my account was already deactivated and they says its ban permanently..but im try apply again after a few months..year.years.10years till i get back in lol bcuz uber is fun

btw let says i quit now and forever bcuz they fire me..do i need to file tax in 2016? i only made $2000


----------



## Banditjump (May 23, 2015)

No, of course not. IRS will never match up the form next year. In fact, consider writing off the $1300 tire purchase AND taking the mileage deduction.

Then, when IRS permanently deactivates you, you can go on an ubertax.net forum, and ask the same kind questions.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang said:


> ?? my account was already deactivated and they says its ban permanently..but im try apply again after a few months..year.years.10years till i get back in lol bcuz uber is fun
> 
> btw let says i quit now and forever bcuz they fire me..do i need to file tax in 2016? i only made $2000


Naw, just lie to the IRS, and if they catch you because Uber filed a 1099, tell them you were just joking. That'll work.


----------



## Sheiseman (Mar 30, 2016)

20% acceptance rate, what did you expect?
You accept requests then cancel 80% of them, now they are pissed, how do you expect them to treat the next driver?

You have been screwing other drivers by cancelling short trips, now you expect drivers to show you how you get back in the game so you can screw them again?

You Shot the Sheriff, (aka uber), the Deputy (aka driver), and the Civilian (aka pax)! Now You are out of Amo!!


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Sheiseman said:


> 20% acceptance rate, what did you expect?
> You accept requests then cancel 80% of them, now they are pissed, how do you expect them to treat the next driver?
> 
> You have been screwing other drivers by canceling short trips, now you expect drivers to show you how you get back in the game so you can screw them again?
> ...


yea learn my lesson though..anwyays good luck every 1 whois ubering good luck on the road! byebye


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Yea just do a Schedule C P & L. Expense your mile and anything else in Part II. you will probably show a loss. Put that on line 12 of your 1040. Any tax person can do it, just take your 2016 1099 to them when you get it.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

So does this end the saga of kevin dang and Dang with your 6 figure Goober income? LOL


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> So does this end the saga of kevin dang and Dang with your 6 figure Goober income? LOL


ye it ends today!

good thing i know how to photoshop as a side job lol


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Dang said:


> photyoshop


So is this photoshop and trolling, too? Maybe you can get some sleep, now.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Dang said:


> i just posted that for fun i dont even spend on anything except $20 oil
> 
> it was just a joke..yea i like to write fictional story that make people get piss..but i heard juno is gonna be huge maybe might need to try it


So your only expenses was an oil change and you only spent $ 20 for that? Does your car run off water and only take 3 quarts of oil?


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> You can rest assured they appreciated your valued partnership even if they showed you the door. You've got that warm sincere goodbye from Uber to always cherish if nothing else.


Post of the day. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hell can we write off this thread as "entertainment" cuz I have enjoyed it


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Just go to the Uber office. They'll hire you again. Uber is desperate for drivers. Tell them you just got out of prison and need work. Uber loves to employ felons.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Dang said:


> yea but i told them it was the rider that cancel but they still dont care


Dang! (Dang I love that name)....You mean they wouldn't accept that the cancelation didn't come from your phone which runs a driver app and not the pax which (obviously) runs a different app. These are not God fearing people Dang!!!! They are something else....something that cannot be resisted .....be afraid. They are; THE SMARTEST GUYS IN THE ROOM!!!!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Singing...
Happy Trails to you.....


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

total troll b/s post...


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

If it makes you feel better, *thousands of traders* working for *major investment banks*, Barclays etc... are on pins and needles, *afraid to go to work* for possible forthcoming pink slips...

Those *$200,000 - $400,000*/yr incomes (temporarily) *up in smoke*...

I'm sure Uber people can relate to the prospect of losing their jobs .......

Deactivated, *humiliated*, *exiled from human society*, the *mark of Cain*, *menace* to the timeshare industry...

With something like this following you around, even the felons won't want to be you...

Send Uber a thank you note... and go...

Stay safe

CC


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought multiple accounts were against forum rules.
Why does the OP have 2?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

You owe it to the other drivers to join Lyft and promote the shit out of it.Fuber should not/ cannot monopolize.


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

FUber did you a favor. Are you that desperate? You'd make more money delivering Pizza.


----------



## Lori Silva (Apr 16, 2016)

Dang said:


> got permanently deactivated! can i reapply? if so how long do i need to wait. i went to my uber local office none of them can give me an answer. all they say is that i cannot get reactivated at this time..i can tell on their face they are telling me im ban 4 life.
> 
> if they do they will email me and let me know..but they never let me know the time frame.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen to me and I was able to reactive by takeing there class for 60.00 buck,s pm me and i,ll get you the address .


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Dang said:


> got permanently deactivated! can i reapply? if so how long do i need to wait. i went to my uber local office none of them can give me an answer. all they say is that i cannot get reactivated at this time..i can tell on their face they are telling me im ban 4 life.
> 
> if they do they will email me and let me know..but they never let me know the time frame.
> 
> ...


as per your username.... Dang ...DANG! DANG! DANG!....see why we dont spend crazy money on Uber tires??

this gig needs low operation cost...cheapest tires to stay safe & legal...coz you can be kicked out any time...

chalk it up as life lesson (in addition to being screwed on tires..LOL) , and move on...


----------

